# Toshiba Satellite Pro Laptop and Wi-Fi Toshiba Wireless LAN Mini PCI Card



## DannyZ (Jul 28, 2003)

when using the above card, and TRENDnet TEW-311BRP WireLess Broadband Router, I cannot get a stable connection.

It always connect and disconnect me.

I use this machine and card all over the world: airports, hotels, offices and it works great.

I asked the dealer to replace the 311. Same problem.

However, if I stick TRENDnet PCMCIA card and disable the Toshiba Wireless LAN Mini PCI Card, I connect w/o disconnections.

any idea?


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

If it works sometimes, that means that ESSID and WEP encryption are configured correctly. I can think of two things:

- some wireless NICs have mobile power settings. They try to decrease the strenght of their signal if power on the laptop is low. 
- Try to use a different channel to communicate between your trendnet and the laptop.

BTW: I have a satellite myself, and I'm thinking of getting a wireless NIC. The price for the Toshiba PA3212U-2MPC W-LAN miniPCI for S2450 (WEP128) was 240,39 euro (around 250 US$). I can get a seperate PCMCIA wireless NIC for about 60 euro. Is it worth getting the toshiba ?


----------



## DannyZ (Jul 28, 2003)

Peter,
- at home I have power suply (amazing ha?) and my Toshiba is connected to the mains. This is where I have the problems. At airport lounges, hotel lobbies where I do not have power supply, I do not have the problem. What does NIC stand for?
- I did try a different channel. Didn't help.
- The miniPCI is comfortable as it does not stick out of the PC and does not waist a PCMCIA port. However, from time to time, I work at the company office in Hamburg, DE and there I can never connect. The DHCP does not give me an IP addrs. All the users in the Hamburg office with miniPCI had to use PCMCIA card. So my expirience is not that good.

Danny


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

NIC = network interface card = network card

I was hoping the mini-pci would work better, as the laptop has built-in antennas for it. If it's worse at 4X the price, I think I'll forget about it.


----------



## Anton Wan (Jul 29, 2003)

I would check out Toshiba's web-site for downloads and updated drivers. I had a problem with my Satellite Pro 6000 wireless connecting also but I found the patch at toshiba.com.

Hope this helped you out  
TK


----------



## DannyZ (Jul 28, 2003)

are we talking about a driver for the Wireless LAN Mini PCI Card or to the machine it self.
I looked for driver for the Wireless LAN Mini PCI Card but couldn't fine one. I would appreciate if you will send me a link for it.
Danny


----------

